# 2 y/o APHA filly



## Cali (Feb 4, 2011)

Anyone? I feel like her pasterns are a bit on the long side. I want to use her for trails and would like to do some low-level dressage (non competitive). I believe she is from WP/EP/halter stock. 
I will try to get some better photos. She isnt at my house yet so I don't get to see her much.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Weezilla (Aug 3, 2012)

Well, she's awful cute! Lovely color. I dont think her pasterns look too long, and she's at an awkward growth stage, so she'll change. The only thing I dont like is her hind end; its a bit short from hip to pins. But she may be standing on an incline so therefore a bit distorted. She may be a bit over at the knees and a bit tied in behind, but few aren't at least a little of one or the other or both. Hard to tell from these pics.

I'm sure she'll make a lovely dressage/trail mount for you.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

She looks like such a sweetheart! Enjoy her.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

she is adorable! not long pasterns, just a 2 year old form.

I cannot see any noticeable faults. if she is being given to you, you lucked out!


----------



## Cali (Feb 4, 2011)

Thank you guys! I'm very excited about her. She is inquisitive and sweet. I introduced her to a halter yesterday and she did fabulously. I think she'll be a really great little girl, and I'm glad to know she doesn't have any big faults I'm missing. When she was offered to me (before I met her) I was skeptical but was quite pleasantly surprised when I went to see her.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

I really like the way she looks! Please post some pics once you've had her for a bit, I have a feeling, she'll just get better with age! Love her markings too!


----------



## Cali (Feb 4, 2011)

Thank you so much! I will definitely be posting lots more pictures once I get her home. I'm going out to see her again on Sunday so I'll try to get some then as well.


----------



## NorthernHorse (Jan 11, 2013)

She looks like a cute useable little filly, I don't think she has to bad of pasterns either, its probably just her gangly growth spurt. But better pics of her squared up would help a lot. I too have a 2 year old filly, she's also going through a weird growth spurt, so welcome to my boat LOL.


----------



## Cali (Feb 4, 2011)

She has been home for a while now and is settling in really well. Here's a pic from today. Sorry about the quality. I was out picking her pasture so all I had was my cell phone.


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

She is cute and sounds like she has a nice temperament! 

She is a bit straight in the shoulder and also a bit straight through the hind leg. I wish she had a bit more bone too. But still a nice usable sort that should be perfect for what you want her for.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

No critique. I just wanted to say congrats on the new horse! I have always loved frame white markings. I think she should make you a wonderful companion!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

